# Some advice please :(



## fieryfire (Dec 16, 2010)

Hello,I live in Britain and was recently diagnosed with GERD. The doctor involved perscribed me Omeprazole (1 a day) and it eased the symptoms - at the time I couldnt sleep, even when raised up, because everytime I started to I'd wake up and have a coughing fit so bad I'd be sick. At the same time he said I had a water infection - so the coughing embaressingly led to me wetting myself. I'm only 25 so you can imagine my total horror.Its recently come back with a vengence. Although this time I can sleep dispite being put on 2x the dose of Omeprazole it doesnt seem to be helping and the infections back too!! Does anyone else get this with GERD?I work for a call center so dispite the obvious bowel issue the coughing and urging (almost like i have a hair ball! most times i can keep the acid/vomit down but its so violent my chest and back and aching badly.) my voice is raw and husky and my coughing making me unable to work.My doctor is being useless, I'm overweight and I'm trying to lose it because I know it'll help the symptoms too - but he's given my no advice apart from take cough medicine to ease the cough - which isnt helping! also on antibiotics for the other infection. He's given me no advice on foods to avoid even though i asked about sugary tea and said I'd read I should be avoiding it - 2 doctors have said it shouldnt be an issue. Please, could someone offer me some advice to ease this cough? I notice its more when im up and moving around that it starts to effect me. I'm at my wits end, thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would seriously try another Doctor as soon as possible.


----------

